# slik 1000 tripod



## glue bunny (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Folks,
my husband found a tripod stand on the driveway to his hunting camp.  I'm not a camera buff so can any of you tell me is this a high end or less expensive tripod.  Everything on it works but there's a little rust where the camera would bolt in.  The hinges are also a little tight.  Is there anywhere I can get a owner's manuel?  We were going to let our son-in-law have it.  
Thanks for all responses.
ME


----------



## Browtine (Aug 20, 2010)

I can't find any real info on that model on the net. Maybe an older model. Slik makes pro versions as well as economy versions, so it could be either. Got a photo of it?


----------



## Browtine (Aug 20, 2010)

I may have found a pic of one on ebay. If this is it, it definitely looks like a low end economy tripod. It's priced for around $25 "Buy It Now".


----------



## dakota7250 (Aug 20, 2010)

Open it up and and lock everything down and see how stable it is, if it is rock stable and no wiggles then you have a good tripod, that was some luck finding it.


----------



## glue bunny (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi Browtine - the pic on E-Bay is  exactly what it looks like.
It is still rock hard stable when open so I guess we have a good find.
Thanks,
ME


----------



## Browtine (Aug 21, 2010)

Any tripod is better than no tripod. I wouldn't throw it away if I found it and it was functional. The main thing to watch is trusting the lower end tripods with a heavy camera/lens combo. Most of the lower priced units aren't designed to support a lot of weight up top. A heavy rig might make the head slip and cause the whole rig to go off balance and tumble, which wouldn't be good at all. 

Aside from that, as long as it's weight capacity isn't grossly exceeded it should do fine at stabilizing your camera.


----------

